# Guppy Fins Too Heavy- What To Do?



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello all,
I purchased a few male guppies a while back, and one of them had amazing, HUGE fins. I named him Hydra. All was well until they began to get shredded by the friendly option over food between the four. I now have only two males, Nicholas and Hydra, who get along great and very bonded, but Hydra’s once beautiful fins are not growing back and are brown at the tips. They drag him down and make him wiggle a lot to keep up with Nicholas, who has a smaller fan of fins and is just fine. I was told trimming is painless for the fish, but I'm not sure about it. I don't want to hurt my boy. Is there any medication that would heal him? Please keep in mind my pygmy (Sensitive) corydoras and assassin snails that share the tank. I would say salt, but I don't' have a hospital tank to transfer him to after caving and using it for my new betta, Luc. I'm really bonded with my two guppies, they've been through a lot with me.
I can get pictures up, if needed.
Thanks for any solutions!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I would think cutting his fins would hurt. I mean, they do have veins running through them and whatnot. Maybe you could put lots of plants of different heights so the guppy can rest? You could also add a filter baffle in case the current is making it harder to swim.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Hmm... I was told it was like cutting fingernails for us, but I think you’re right. I have a betta log and a few water lily bed things he rests on, but it doesn’t help him when he’s swimming and such. Thanks for your suggestions!


----------

